# Humber Traveller - update



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I have been asked by Peter to place the following 'Press Release' on MotorhomeFacts...

Only recently, Peter had to tell his friends on MHF exactly what was happening with his health as so many had queried the sale of his beloved Chausson Motorhome . His news was distressing. Initially, we saw some hope for him.

But the last few days have been incredibly hard for Peter, especially when he had to hand over the keys to his MH.

It was only last week that Peter received a plaque and citation in recognition of his work for Stammerers and Clutterers. Peter is a clutterer and has clearly worked tirelessly, for many years, to have the communication problem recognised by the professionals. Please read about his presentation by following this link.

http://www.abc-sites.co.uk/speakingout/

In the photo, Peter is the one in the dressing gown!

Peter went to Grimsby Hospital today (Wed) to find out when his chemotherapy would start. The delays have been horrendous and have added to his stress, and that of his wife Chris.

It is with great sadness that I pass on Peter's news... He will not be having Chemo. There is nothing that can be done for him. Time is not on his side.

The better news is that Thursday, 9th April 09, is Peter's 61st birthday. Perhaps we, his friends on MHF, could find some time to send some birthday messages to him, via email, PM or open forum, to try to make this birthday a happy one. If he is strong enough, I'm sure he will enjoy reading them. But it is unlikely that he will reply to them.

Thank you all for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dear Peter

I hope you can get to read this thread. You have a large number of friends on MHF, and I suspect many of them haven't even met you face to face, but feel that they know you from your help and advice so freely and generously given on here.

I have had the pleasure of meeting you on a number of occasions, and have always enjoyed our chats - the first on the French rally a couple of years ago. That was your first time across the channel in a motorhome, and you approached it with some trepidation, but also with an eagerness to experience something new. It must have been a success for you, since you followed it up with a trip of your own the next year. I admired you so much for that, and for the way you've faced up to a number of difficulties in your life - head on, no nonsense, a "let's see what we can do about it" approach. I'm sure you're facing this latest in the same way.

May we both wish you a very happy 61st birthday, and to assure you that our thoughts are with both you and Chris at this most difficult of times.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats' a REAL man!

I am sorry to hear your bad news, i have a similar with a member of my family recently. Having said that, i am very proud and honoured to wish you the best birthday i could wish. It isn't often in life you get to speak to real special individuals, and so often they are overlooked. 

It is fantastic all the work you have done for others, and i am sure there are many out there that owe a great deal to you! Not just sufferers either, you have educated proffessionals too! That is one acheivement that you should be proud of! If I ever acheived half what you have in my life, i would be happy. You are a good man Peter, a saint to your cause! Go and have yourself a great day!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter and Chris

Today is a happy one Peter, your birthday, we hope it is a nice day for you mate

stew and sho


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peter,
Saddened to read your news. We did meet once on the Lancaster Bomber rally. They are usually pretty good at looking after you in Grimsby Hospital. Keep the chin up, happy birthday.

peedee


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Humber Traveller*

 Ciao Pete, have a happy 61st. and keep smiling as you always have.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter, and Chris, both Barbara and me wish you a very happy birthday today Peter, and you both will always be in our thoughts.

Have a Great Day.

Barbara and Bob


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have the best birthday you can Peter, we will be thinking about you. 

On a rally in Driffield show ground next week, bet you've been there. 

Take care both of you
Mandy & Andy


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Have a happy birthday.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi peter dont know you but partner is in hospital now having tuma removed, happy birthday and be strong and positive
mark


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Happy birthday Peter

our thoughts are with you

Geoff & Ida


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Peter & Chris,

You both are still in our thoughts and hope you have a peaceful and pleasant 61st birthday Peter, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Catherine & Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Peter, my thoughts and prayers are with you on your Birthday. 
Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Best Wishes for your Birthday Peter  


Congratulations on the recognition of your efforts with Cluttering  


Will be thinking of you Peter and Chris 



Chris and Dunc


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Peter,

You've continued to be in my thoughts since your last update. Having read the site showing your award, you've clearly faced many battles over the years. The one you're now fighting, must seem the biggest one of all.

You'll continue to be in my thoughts, as you will in many other people's on this forum. I'll be hoping that that you will find strength in knowing so many of us have admiration for you, and that we're standing with you at this bad time.

I'm sure having your birthday today will bring all sorts of mixed emotions, but I do hope you have friends and family around you with whom you can share the day, and feel their love.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday Humber Traveller/ peter


Phil & janet.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Peter 


Happy Birthday and Best Regards

Adrian
(Broom)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter you have been in my thoughts since your post on here, since we met you at the Brandy Wharf meet, my mind has wandered back to what a lovely new years eve we all had there.

I hope that today you manage to enyoy your birthday as someone else has said with those you love around you.

Happy Birthday Peter xxx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Peter

thinking of you


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Peter you are in my thoughts today, never met you but instantly recognised from your posts that you are a decent human being.

Hope you enjoy your birthday today.

If you need a holiday you are quite welcome to borrow my m/h



Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter.

We have never met, but having looked at the website and read about your lifetime award, I truly wish that we had.

Dave and Sian


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Best wishes on your birthday Peter, 

Steve and Sharon


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Peter

Alan H


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

A very happy and peaceful birthday to you Peter....

We may never have met, however, as others have commented, your warmth and friendliness has shone through your words..

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family - take care.

Carl & Florence


----------



## colynda (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't think we have met Peter but it is obvious you are a well liked guy. All the very best to you and have a Happy Birthday

Colin & Lynda


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hope you have a great birthday Peter, our thoughts are with you.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Peter hunny, congratulations on your award and a very happy birthday to you. Thinking of you.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter


Happy Birthday and our very best regards

Steve & Jo 
(ZORO)


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

ccasion4: ccasion4: ccasion4: ccasion4: 

 Hi Peter

You have as good a birthday as you can 
BUT tell me are you sure you are 61
Seems you tried to tell me you were about my age
cheeky sod :evil: 
I am only 50 something do I really look that old ? !!!

Seriously enjoy the day enjoy the moment our thoughts are with you 
(And Chris ) and well done on the award 

Best wishes Jim & Val


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Peter*

Happy Birthday Peter, our thoughts are with you.
With love from George and Angie XX


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

happy birthday, I met you at Binton rally a few years ago, what struck me, knowing some of the problems you had then, was you were always smiling through it all, keep smiling best you can and I hope this manages to bring a smile to you on your birthday;






Rob


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Wishing you a birthday filled with love, as I'm certain it will be. 
Healing thoughts and prayers are still going out for you.
-H


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Peter,

Although I do not think I have ever had the good fortune to have met you your latest update has really touched my heart. My thoughts are with you and your family through this time.

Happy Birthday!

Keith and Ros


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday Pete, met you a few times over the years, always smiling and offering to help even though all this has been going on in the background.

Our thoughts are with you


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peter,
There is nothing we can say or add to all the other peoples posts to you, except our thoughts are with you.
Vic & Sylvia


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I too add my birthday greetings Peter. 
*
'Peter' *(the name I was allowed to chose for my younger brother), *solid as a rock*-that sums you up from all that I have read about you on this web site.

Peggy
(Invicta)


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Peter,

Never had the pleasure of meeting you but from the comments on this thread you are obviously a lovely person. Hope you can gain some strength and comfort from all the good wishes on your birthday, to which I add my own.

Best wishes,

Mike


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Dear Peter
Pat and I send you loving greetings on your birthday,we have many happy memories of the times we have enjoyed yours and Chris`s company.

Also would like to congratulate you on your award.

Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Peter and Chris. I've been off the air for the last few hours but back on now.

So we can now wish you a _*VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_. We will have a drink of whisky to help you celebrate your 61st.

We'll see you in a few days' time and have another whisky! :roll: :wink:

Love from UncleNorm, AuntieSandra and Katie xxx


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I find it uplifting that a community with folks who have never met care about a fellow member. Have a Happy and Peaceful Birthday. thinking about you Pater

Noel


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello Peter, all the best and happy birthday, have a lovely day

from Peter and Eliz


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 

Have a good day Pete and congratulations on your award which is well deserved.


All our love to you and Chris and sorry we did not get up to see you when we were at Mablethorpe.

Jacquie & John & The Terrorists xxx


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Peter, my pal,

We have known each other for some time now, and been on a few rallies/meets together.

Although I was extremely saddened when you phoned me a few weeks ago, I have to tell you Peter, that I was honoured, and felt privileged to have been considered worthy of sharing your devastating news. 
I was also angered at the number of delays in the assessment of your condition, and of sourcing the correct type of treatment suitable.

I am again saddened to read Norman's post on your behalf, and will be thinking of you for sure.

On behalf of Rita and myself, I wish you a *HAPPY 61st BIRTHDAY*, and hope that you can have as enjoyable a day as possible, under the circumstances.

Please pass on our very best to Chris too.

Kindest regards pal.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

:new-bday: 

Hello Peter, 

Here's wishing you a very very happy 61st birthday with lots of friends and family around you to share it with you. 

Congratulations on winning the award recently. Having read your website George was saying how his brother would have benefited if there had been such a helpful group available to him. He had a very bad stutter problem which affected his whole life. 

Nothing ever seemed to be too much trouble for you and you would help others wherever you could. 


Wish we lived nearer so we could help now but you & Christine are in our thoughts and prayers at this most difficult time. Hopefully you are well enough to enjoy today. Keep your peccer up. 

Elizabeth & George


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

Happy Birthday mate, have a nice day and keep your peccer up.......all the best.........John and Lin.......( Meurig )


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Humber Pete,

All the best on your 61st birthday, from your rally pals,

Colin and Sara


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Peter (Humber Traveller),

Have a Great day.

xx rita


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Happy birthday mate , have a great day


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope you have a good day surrounded by those that love and adore you, you have so many friends on here who are thinking of you constantly as you battle through.

Congratulations on your award - it is well deserved and recognises the contribution you have made.

We both hope the day passes peacefully and comfortably and am sure that you will appreciate the wishes of so many of your friends.

Dave and lesley


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Happy birthday Humber Traveller, I hope you have had a good day. Thinking of you.

steve


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Peter and congratulations on your award.

We've never met, but I'm so sorry about your news.

Thinking of you,

Viv


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETER*
I hope you have a lovely day, shared with your close family and friends.
We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday, Peter. Jenny also send a hug of the paw.

Russell


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Peter, our thoughts are with you on this special day.

Best wishes

Ron & Margaret


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Peter

Like most of the other members on MHF I have never met you. However, I feel I know you through your posts.

Have a happy birthday with your family. You are in our thoughts.

Tim & Gillian


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Very Happy Birthday, I'm sure everyone on the forum is thinking about you. Good luck.
Barry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter!
Hope you have a wonderful day.

Best Wishes
From Pat and Chris (we were fulltiming in the old Hymer last time we met - now living a more "normal" :roll: life :lol: )


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Peter and congratulations on the award. We hope you manage to have a lovely day. 

Hugs from Dave and Lynne


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Many Happy Returns of the day, Peter,

Today is also our son-in-law's birthday (at 39 - a mere stripling!) so we shall include thoughts of you as we raise our glasses today and again on every future April the 9th, too.

Cheers and God bless you,

Bob & Maggie

from Sunny Southsea


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter.

Yvonne and I are thinking of you.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello Peter,
We have never met, spoken or even emailed but as a result of the post in this thread, I have learned that cluttering exists and what it means.
It would seem that you have used your problem to bring help & comfort to many people.
I just thought that you should know that, even in this very difficult time for you and Chris, you are still achieving your objective - one more person now understands a bit about the issue you have so bravely coped with for so long.
I am sure your legacy will stretch far into the future.
So, Thank You, Peter for having the care and courage to do what you have done.
Happy Birthday
Patrick


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter. Shirley and I send our best wishes on this your birthday.
We have had the privilege of meeting and talking to you on a number of occasions and our thoughts and payers are with you.

Sid & Shirley


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Happy birthday Pete

Keep fighting

Alex.


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Peter, Hope today has been a good one for you and your family - "HAPPY BIRTHDAY " and "BEST WISHES"

regards Mick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter

Only just made it to wish you a happy birthday as we're away for Easter and haven't managed to get online today until now.

By now you'll hopefully have enjoyed all the wonderful and sincere messages posted here on your birthday so here's yet another one from myself and Jen.

:new-bday:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Peter,

I don't know you, and don't really know what to say, except;

Thankyou for educating me about cluttering. I'd never heard of it before, so today I have learned something new.

Also, congratulations on receiving such a great award.

Hope your birthday is meomrable for all the right reasons, and just keep hold of all those wonderful memories you must have about your motorhome travels. At least you got out there and did it. So many people in your position will only have regrets that all they said was 'one day I'll get that motorhome'

Take care


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Belated Happy Birthday Peter.

You have helped us several time with your posts.

Hope that you enjoyed your day.

Love Nora+Neil


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Peter
Our thoughts are with you and Chris. You are one of the kindest, generous and most entertaining people we have met on our limited travels with a motor home. You brighten up the day of anyone that meets you and we are priveliged to have met you.

We are delighted you have been recognised for your valuable work on cluttering and yet two more people have been educated today

I hope you enjoyed your birthday and have many more to come. Keep looking to tomorrow.
Graham & Jane


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Happy motorhoming and Thanks!*

Thank you so much everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes, both Chris and I are again overwhelmed by the nice comments on this thread, along with the messages, emails and telephone calls.

We lost several friends over the years and it was only when one of our best friends died of cancer of the bile duct (which is incidentally where mine starts) in 2005 that we said to each other, We have got to make the most of each day and we then decided to go the whole hog and buy a motorhome to enjoy as long as we could.

We have since lost two more friends due to cancer, but not, for one moment would we expect it to come right into our lives and affect us.

I have had many health problems over the years but we have continued to enjoy ourselves and get out and about. I have remained focussed on voluntary work for some years now even since before I retired on ill health in 2001.

We have had so much fun, met so many nice people and made loads of friends through motorhoming and especially since becoming members of motorhomefacts.com in 2005. I believe that motorhomefacts.com is the best online forum for people with motorhomes and campers and it is still going strong thanks to Dave's (Nuke) determination to make it a superb site with a wealth of information and also the member's daily contributions.

I had a nice birthday thank you, I spent most of the day at the St Andrews Hospice in Grimsby but I was very tired and unable to take everything in as a day visitor, I shall be hopefully going again next Thursday. Our two eldest daughters came across from Hull and spent the rest of the day with us, which made it a day to remember, and I have had loads of birthday cards and boxes of Maltesers!, I think I exist now on Lucozade and Maltesers as I am not able to eat much now.

Unfortunately it has taken me all day to compose this, as I have had to do a bit at a time, I am resting now most of the day but am trying to sort a few things out when I can, I am just trying now to arrange to get Chris an automatic car for herself so that she can keep mobile as I cannot drive anymore, but our friends have been very supportive and helping us every step of the way.

I shall continue to come online and read the posts as I have always enjoyed this, as long as I can, but I am unable to contribute as much as I would like to or have been used to.

………………….Happy motorhoming to you all from Chris and Peter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good to hear from you, Peter. 

Take care 8)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> good to hear from you, Peter.
> 
> Take care 8)


Same here too Peter.

Thanks for finding the time, and especially the energy, to come back to us all.

Keep in touch pal.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

I'm so pleased you were able to read the thread. Keep on keeping on  

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for that Peter,

we have been thinking of you-good to see that waving hand again


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Peter good to see you online..........I am so pleased that you have read all the messages to you. I keep thinking of you and Chris if there is anything at all you need please let me know.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hello Peter,

It was lovely to hear you had an enjoyable birthday with your family and I am sure you will continue to enjoy many more happy days with those that you love most at your side and remember these are the days that you will all treasure and remember forever. 

Love and hugs.

Sue and Gilbert xxx


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update Peter, it was good of you to find the time and greet us again. We have missed seeing that avatar.
Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Keep plugging on Peter, was nice to read your post, im so used to seeing you posting regularly, I miss you! . Sorry we havent been in touch, time seems to be of a premium at the moment! Hope you get sorted with a small car for Chris. Hopefully you will be well enough to come see snellyvision HQ when we finally have our grand opening!

Love

Shane, Sally and the clan x x x


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and Chris.

Ian and Susan


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello Peter and Chris,

Been away with work, so have just caught up with this thread. I can't express how sorry we have been to read these posts, but it was lovely to hear you had a pleasant birthday and a great afternoon with your 2 eldest daughters. Anyway, Happy Birthday from us.

My girls and I are sorry to hear that you had to sell the Chausson, and hope it went to as good a home as the Hymer did.
Hyme say's...Well done on the vetting. :wink: :lol: 

Talking of which, I thought you would like to know that the Hymer has just been returned to us after a complete overhaul of the rear suspension, including £600 worth of new leaf springs, which thankfully Fiat paid for. Would you believe there was 2 different length leaf springs on the van making it drive sideways!! (This was after Brownhills said that driving sideways was normal for a motorhome!!!! 8O ......but we know their standard of knowledge and workmanship....don't we mate! :wink: ...... Funnily enough, I did not take it to them for the repair, and never will, we both know they are cowboys)
It handles a million times better now and amazingly drives straight, you wouldn't recognise it. Interestingly, as I know this was an issue for you, I'm also expecting the fuel economy to improve vastly. Whoever aligned the front wheels with the rear wheels needs shooting, it hid the core problem and caused a stack of other problems. Anyway this will be subject to a full post on the appropriate thread and I will send you a link when I get 20 minutes to write the post. She's improving with age mate. :wink: :wink: 

Wish you all the best and our thoughts are with you.

Take care,
Rich, Kath, Sarah and Pip.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Peter and Chris
Both Pauline and I would like to send you our sincere wishes during your troubled times- we will always remember your greetings whenever we met on a rally and your positive approach to life -it is an example to all.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Peter and Chris. What more can be added to whats already been posted other than you are a bloody nice chap to who Shirl and myself send our best wishes and prayers.

Take care mate and love to you both.

Johnny F


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Peter,
for taking the time to read and reply to us.


Dave P


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Peter and Chris. What more can be added to whats already been posted other than you are a bloody nice chap to who Shirl and myself send our best wishes and prayers.
> 
> Take care mate and love to you both.
> 
> Johnny F


Our sentiments exactly, all our love and best wishes for the future Peter and Chris.

Bob n Barbara


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Peter, I do hope you don't feel I'm churlish; I haven't been on the forum for a couple of weeks so failed to wish you a Happy Birthday at the right time except through Dave! None the less, I would have wished you no less and wish you now a stress free and memorable time with your family and friends. You and Chris remain in my thoughts and prayers and I really hope you find peace and tranquility in the days and weeks ahead. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Best wishes,
Lesley.


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

Take care Pete our prayers and thoughts are with you !!
if you need anything gives us a call !

sally and shane
x


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*About Peter*

Hi All,

To report that I visited Peter yesterday, wednesday, with Chris.

Peter is looking much better than when I last saw him, and says that he feels much better too.

Although Peter is weaker now, his pain control is in much better balance, whereby he is not only in less pain but is mentally alert. (Too much pain relief deals with the pains but leaves Peter feeling 'whoosey', which he does not accept).

Peter is very positive, and is looking forward to returning home as soon as an appropriate care package is in place.

I am sure that Peter will visit this site whenever he feels able, and hope that you will understand that whilst it is easier for him to read it has become more difficult to post, so future posts from Peter may be rare.

Also, I am NOT authorised to tell you how much the posts and messages from members of this, and other fora, have meant to Peter and Chris.

Peter believes that he is lucky to have so many good friends. I disagree, I do not believe that it is 'luck', I believe that Peter has so many friends because he is who and how he is. Always cheerful, always helpful, always a friend. People like Peter have friends because they are.

Regards to you all ... LeoK


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: About Peter*

Hi Leo

Glad to hear they've got the balance about right, and that he feels a bit better.



LeoK said:


> Peter believes that he is lucky to have so many good friends. I disagree, I do not believe that it is 'luck', I believe that Peter has so many friends because he is who and how he is. Always cheerful, always helpful, always a friend. People like Peter have friends because they are.


How true.

Thanks so much for the update.

Gerald


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello again Peter.


We are still thinking of you. So glad to hear that your pain control has been sorted out for you and that you can enjoy the company of your friends and family who are always there for you. 

Our thoughts are with both you and Christine. 


Motorhomer


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Peter Im so thinking of you the weather is warmer so that will cheer you up. :lol: 
Its lovely to look out and see the trees with leaves on and the sun shinning, the birds singing as they are feeding their young.
Keep all the info coming as you have lots of friends on here.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update Leo.

I have to agree with you Peter is such a nice man, always cheerful and enthusiastic in joining in anything the group has organised.

We shall miss him on our rallies this summer.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I continue to think and pray for you both Peter & Chris. I am so pleased to hear you are finally getting the delicate balance of pain relief vs drowsiness sorted out. It can be such a fine line between one and the other, but it is good to hear things there are moving the right way. I do hope it is not too long until the care package is in place and you can be back within your own 4 walls. 

Do please let us know if there is anything, no matter how small that we can do to help you. It would be an honour.

Look after yourselves,
Lesley.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peter when you do get around to reading this, I have been thinking of you and only this morning I wondered how you are.........as others have said it isn't luck that made you so many friends, I believe it is your cheery personality and chatty way that draws people to you, I always read your posts too and love the waving hand and the 'greetings' it is unique to you.

Leo thanks for the update I am sure all of us appreciate it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Update: Tuesday, 5th May 2009*

Good morning one and all!

_*I went to see Peter yesterday afternoon. At present, he is at St Andrew's Hospice, on the outskirts of Grimsby. It's Registered Address: Peaks Lane, Grimsby, England, DN32 9RP. One of the first things Peter asked of me was to bring his MHF friends up-to-date with his current situation. So here goes:*_

He had had a bad night, with lots of pain, on Sunday night into Monday. However, when I arrived with my daughter Katie, he was in better spirits and had time to display his sense of humour. Peter's wife Chris was already there, as was their son Paul and his girlfriend Lauren.

Peter hopes to go home next Monday, once a full care plan has been put in place. This includes a ramp to allow easier wheelchair access to his home. Various handrails have been fitted in the bathroom and bedrooms have been rearranged.

In the meantime, he is going to receive some chemotherapy in an attempt to ease the intense pain and obvious discomfort that he is suffering.

*He wishes to thank the MHF STAFF for the HUGE boxes of chocolates which were delivered to his home. I believe his wife, Christine, is making light work of them! :roll: :lol: Peter enjoys his choc and says it's good for him, along with his Lucozade!  Quote: "I have enjoyed my minstrels and maltesers thanks, chocolate is part of my diet now as is the lucozade, the doctors and nurses have said that they are good for me, but I don't expect miracles, although it would be nice." Katie and I had taken some Maltesers and Minstrels for Peter and they had been finished off before 8.00pm! 8) *

We didn't talk about motorhomes too much, but cars - yes! Chris is due to collect her Suzuki Splash Automatic today, once the delayed tax disc arrives! :x She prefers an automatic, but the Splash also takes a wheelchair more easily than some cars, so that opens up some opportunities for short drives out once Peter's pain is stabilised.

_*If any MHF friends are in the area, Peter would be happy to see you although it would be necessary to PM ME first. I could then give out Peter and Chris's phone number so potential visitors are able to check on availability and visiting times.*_

We all miss Peter's "waving hand" avatar but Peter is missing US too, and makes every effort to get on line to read his emails and messages. I'm sure he would be happy to receive some more.

There you go... Until the next time...


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thankyou for posting that Norm'. I'm relatively new here, most of my posts have been in the last three weeks so I've probably not had the pleasure to 'chat' with Peter.

However, I would like Peter and his family to know that I am thinking of him. My Mother had the same illness a few years ago and everyone sorrounding that person must adopt a new way of life and adjust their quality of life. Family and friends suffer too.

In sickness and in health we should treat life and each day of life as a gift, as a small miracle. And I think we do which is why we choose to travel and to take advantage of that gift.

Peter, I wish you well.

Shane.....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Norm and glad Peter and Chris are enjoying the chocs. We wish him well

stew


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the update Norman.


Richard...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks from us too Norm, nice of you to keep us all up to date. 

We think and talk of Peter loads, just hope everything falls into place for him and his quality of life improves once out of pain and on the road in his nice new car. 

Mandy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

If you are reading this Peter then: "Hello ducky and I hope you are enjoying reading all the messages, pm's and emails from all your motorhoming friends? It is good to hear you are remaining positive and I hope once your pain medication is levelled out, you will start to get back to some kind of normality.

Regarding our life at the moment well ............ Me and Gilb have started to take a few step backs from the shop and this May day weekend is the first weekend where neither of us have been there during such a busy time. In fact, yesterday (a bank holiday Monday) Gilbert went fishing and I pottered around in the home and the garden! We have good staff and our son in law; who manages the shop for us when we are away, is now taking on more and more responsibility and we have devised a plan whereby we do a lot less and have more time to enjoy our lives. It wasn't an easy decision to let go of the reins I must confess and I think it can be quite scary to finally take that plunge when you run your own business isn't it? I think you are so used to work, work, work that you get stuck into that mindset! Anyway Peter, we are now officially semi retired and looking forward to all the joys that this freedom can bring us both not to mention more time away in the motorhome." LOL!  

"If ever you and Chris fancy a run out to Skeggy then please get in touch and call in to see us both and you will always be welcome. And now that we have more time on our hands we can sit out in the garden or the conservatory with you and enjoy a nice cup of tea or even a glass of wine or lucozade together. I mean it Peter, we would love to see you and Chris again and it would give Chris an excuse to give her new car a run out!"

Stay posiitve and I hope you are back home again soon.

Love n hugs.

Sue & Gilb xxx

PS I know a lady (you know her too) who sells some wonderful chocolate so if we do meet up then I will make sure I have some here for you.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello Norman,

Many thanks for keeping us all up to date, and thanks for taking time out to visit Peter & Chris.

*Peter*, Rita and I are glad to hear that you are able to enjoy visitors, and are able to down a "confectionary scoff" and a bottle of "scoosh" too. :wink:
Once the tax disc is on that wee car, you'll be up those ramps and giving Chris the "back seat driver" treatment.

Don't be too hard on her though, or she'll park "nose up" on a big hill somewhere, with the back doors open. :lol: :lol: :lol:

We'll be in touch soon.

Both you and Chris take care.

All the best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello everybody.

Today, (12th May), I had the priviledge of visiting Peter & Chris, (Humber-Traveller), at their home in Humberston, Grimsby. It was Peter's first day living back at home with all the adaptions in place for him. 
I haven't seen Peter since November time at Snelly's (Shane's) meet near S****horpe, so knowing that he has been extremely ill over the past few months, I was a bit apprehensive as to what to expect, with regards to his condition and general well being. 
I am so pleased to tell you (with Peter and Chris's blessing), that he is looking much better than I anticipated, and is very positive about things in general. Peter was not only able to respond to me, but also able to have a wee laugh and a joke, and is fully aware of what has happened to him, what his present situation is, and how the future lies ahead for him. Although extremely positive about things, Peter is also very realistic, and was able to tell me that although he is frightened, he is, and always has been a fighter, and will battle on as such.

Having travelled to Grimsby, I was determined not to leave without having sampled the local fish and chips, so off down the Chippy I went with Chris, to sort out lunch. 
Peter managed to scoff a fair old plate full. When the "home care nurse visited, Chris commented that Peter's appetite was the best it had been for a long time. Great stuff.

The VED disc arrived on Friday last for Chris's new automatic car, which now means that Chris is independently mobile, and is able to cater for Peter's transportation needs. They are both looking forward to getting in the car, and going down to the sea front for an hour or two.

Considering that Peter has come home to rest, today was quite a busy day, with yours truly arriving on the door step, (by prior arrangement), along with the delivery of a Fandabydozy wheelchair, and the home care nurse's visit.

Peter & Chris have asked me to express once again, their heartfelt gratitude to all their friends old and new here on MHF, for the good wishes and supportive comments, which have been a major help to them both, in the face of adversity. They really do appreciate the camaraderie shown towards them.
Once Peter has settled in proper, and gotten into his routine, he has promised to come onto the forum, and say hello.
For now, both he and Chris wish you all well, and look forward to communicating on the forum again, within the next few days, when Peter feels up to it. 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Edited, as no the contents are no longer applicable. :thumbleft: 

Jock.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for that update, it is great to hear such a positive report and that he is keeping busy.  

It is also great to hear that independent transport is now available - I am sure that will be agreat benefit to both of them.  

Thanks for taking the trouble to post such an excellent report,

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Jock thank you so much for the update!

Peter I am so pleased to see that you are home now and hope that you soon settle in again and get back into the daily pattern of life. It will be good to hear from you when you are up to it, but do be aware that you are likely to get very tired just "being". Do enjoy getting out and about with Chris in that new wagon! You both remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Sorry, I forgot to ask, that if there are any Mods online, could they sticky http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627159.html#627159 for a few hours, in order that folks get a chance to be informed before the post disappears, please. And then delete this post please.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock

Thanks for the report, it's good to hear that Peter is fighting back.

Unfortunately it's not technically possible to "sticky" the thread again as it's already been stickied once.

I could start a new thread from the post you specify and sticky that but it seems better to keep the existing thread intact. I expect it'll get lots of new posts added anyway so will stay on the front page for a while.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'll BUMP it some more, for the late shift!! :roll: :lol: 

I had a chat with Peter about 10pm. Having visited him a few times whilst he was in the Hospice, I have to say how pleasing it was to chat to him about his progress. He sounded really good, much stronger than of late. He was excited about Chris having her new car, a Suzuki Splash Auto. He was very complimentary about her driving skills too!! Especially when she was suddenly able to take him for fish n chips and an ice-cream! :wink: 8) 

I think Peter will be writing his own post in the very near future. Here's to more of the "Waving Hand"! :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update, Jock (and yours, Norman). It's good to hear that Peter is fighting (as we know he would), and I'm sure he'll be feeling better that he's been able to sort out Chris's transport.

We're both looking forward to seeing that waving hand back on here soon.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Jock,

Thank you for the update. It is pleasing to hear that Peter is home and feeling a little better. Although as I have said before I have never met him (or Chris) his story is an inspiration. The best of luck to him for the future.

Keith and Ros


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> I'll BUMP it some more, for the late shift!! Rolling Eyes Laughing


And I'll bump it some more, for the early shift Norm!! :wink:



gaspode said:


> Unfortunately it's not technically possible to "sticky" the thread again as it's already been stickied once.
> I could start a new thread from the post you specify and sticky that but it seems better to keep the existing thread intact. I expect it'll get lots of new posts added anyway so will stay on the front page for a while.[


Thanks Ken, I agree that under the circumstances, it is best not to fragment the thread.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Fantastic news Jock


stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Great news from Jock n Rita about Peters well being and the improvement is testament to his courage and fortitude, also Now Chris is mobile they can get out and about which I know will please Peter.

Stay strong mate we are all thinking of you and hope to have a few line on here from you when you are up to it.

Best wishes to you both

Barbara n Bob


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jock I have been wondering how Peter was.

Great news that they will now be mobile with the new car and I bet Peter will love a ride out to the seafront.

Looking forward to hearing from you Peter when you pop onto the forum,

Nette


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jock, thank you for visiting Peter, and thank you for keep us posted like this. I appreciate it, as I know we all do.

Peter, as and when you read this, I've been thinking of you a great deal, and send you every good wish.

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jock - it's good to hear how Peter and Chris are doing and when you get chance to read all the posts to you Peter - here is a great big hello to you both from myself and Gilbert.

"HELLO" 

Luv n hugs.

Sue and Gilb xxx


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jock.

Peter and Chris you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks to Jock and Norman for the updates.

Hi Peter,
We are sure you are happy to be back home and the trips out in Chris`s new car.
We will keep in touch and hope to visit you both in the near future.
Love and best wishes to you both,
Terry and Pat.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear your back home Pete and that Chris is now mobile, lots of love to you both xxx


Jac & John


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Good to be home!!!*

Good to be home!!

I am pleased to announce that I am finally at home with Chris where we will start to build our new life together.

It is a demanding time and it is taking everything out of me at the moment, but I hope that with the intervention of the chemotherapy I can maybe make some headway in pain control.

It has been a roller coaster ride over the last few months, not knowing what is happening, we have had our ups and our downs but you have all supported through this and it has been wonderful to know this.

I never realised my "waving hand"was so popular and I will continue to keep it waving as long as I can, and I will get on the forums as I am able.

Unfortunately our lives have changed dramatically and I have little control over our future, but we are receiving help from the local caring services to allow us to live as independently as we possible.

Both Chris and I are ever grateful for the kind words, cards, messages and gifts from everyone and we could never know how to repay such kindness. It is also heart warming to see many of you who have visited us.

I have spent some three weeks in the St Andrews Hospice in Grimsby and they have looked after me very well, and I have had to have treatment at the local hospital on occasion, but now I am home and will be continuing living here in our bungalow which is still being adapted for my condition, but I am ever mindful of the fact that the hospice accommodation would be available to me should I need it.

It was wonderful to see Chris's face when she got the new car and I am pleased that she now is able to get around on her own and also, that she is better equipped to look after me.

We look for goals throughout our lives, some we never manage to achieve, some we hope we can but it is nice to look back and discover that we have managed to make some achievements and it is nicer when other let us know this.

We thought buying a motorhome would give us a new way of life, and it did, it gave us three years of a new beginning, finding new interests, seeing many new places, meeting new people and making new friends. We never believed it would change our lives dramatically for the better, and joining www.motorhome.facts.com back in 20005 was one of the best moves we have ever made.

By being members of the group we were able to take advantage of the vast amount of knowledge from members, but never realised we would meet so many people and make so many good and lasting friendships. Members should be proud to belong to one of the most respected motorhome forums on the internet as this certainly is.

Sadly we are now unable to continue with our new "hobby" but still reminisce of our experiences, most of the camping trips we attended we spent in the company of group organised events.

We are however happy that our beloved motorhome has gained a new lease of life in another loving couples lives within the group, we know Leo and Penny will look after their new motorhome and we wish them well in their travels.

I intend to retain our membership, and when I am able, I shall read some of the posts but obviously will not be able to take a full and active part as I was once privileged to do.

Thank you, both Chris and I are always happy for our friends to include new updates as they would wish to.

Best wishes from Chris and I,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done, Peter - keep that hand waving!!! :lol: 8)


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pete,

It,s great to hear from you and that you are home  best wishes to you both.

Regards Steve & Cath


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

I'm know loads of people here on MHF are grateful to you for many things - help, advice and just even a chat, over your 4 years of membership, even though we only met briefly, I feel I know you well from your many posts over the years.

Peter, even now you put yourself out to make sure all who know you are well informed about your situation, even those that have not had the pleasure of meeting you will realise by your efforts here on this thread, just a what a genuine bloke you are ... Respect to you Peter  


Rob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Good to be home!!!*



Humber-Traveller said:


> *I intend to retain our membership*, and when I am able, I shall read some of the posts but obviously will not be able to take a full and active part as I was once privileged to do.


I'm delighted to hear that Peter. 

We have never met, except on the forum, but I am quite certain it would be a lesser place without your input - so keep on waving that hand!!  

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Peter

Is is so good to here from you Mate.

You keep that hand waving.  



Gill Richard and the Girls (that only you could make smile, remember  )


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

A big wave back Peter.

Glad to hear from you.

Well done.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Good on you pal. ccasion5: 

It's good to see you back on here.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Peter,

It's so good to see your waving hand again; We've missed it.

You've made a lot of friends with MHF, and no wonder. Kind people like yourselves always will.

Enjoy your journeys in your new car, and get some of that bracing North Sea air into both of you.

Best wishes,
John & Yvonne


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

May I add our warm welcome back to "the hand" - it is a very welcoming hand as so many have mentioned.

It is very difficult to find adequate words to express our gratitude at the way you have fought to keep us all informed - by so doing you reduce the fears that others may develop if they face similar challenges.

Your fortutude and courage are an example to us all and, like so many, we look forward to seing many more contributions from the hand, the hand that produces such excellent quality prose that is an example many of my children in school would benefit from emulating!

Great to hear from you, great to hear of Chris's new vehicle - Lesley has asked me to remind you to make sure that you have your blue badge with you to make life just a little less strenuous.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Good to be home!!!*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Good to be home!!


that speaks volumes.... be well!

(btw I hate jittering avatars so distracting  )


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peter, Chris,
My best wishes to you both at this time, take care,
Norman


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We've never met you either Peter, but it's good to see the waving hand back. It's always made me smile. 
I'm glad your now at home and looking forward to being as independant as possible. You can now relax and enjoy your trips out in the new car and also your days in just chilling out. I hope you continue to keep positive.
Lesley


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Peter and Chris. Glad you are home matey and feeling settled. Keep going with your head down mate and always stay positive.

Shirl and me send our best and wish you both well.

Thanks also to Jock for the updates, cheers pal.

Johnny F


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to hear your home Peter. Best wishes, the Snell gang x


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peter,

So glad to hear that you are now back home.
Hopefully we will get some of that sunny weather soon so you and Chris can get out and about!
Keep on waving!
Thinking of you and wishing you all the best

Pam


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peter

You don't know me either but I just wanted to add my good wishes.
Keep waving.

Sue


----------

